# NFAA Field 2015



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

Go to the PSAA WEBSITE, there are directions to every club in Pa.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for that link. I checked it out and came up with this...493 Sample Bridge Rd. Enola PA. 17025. Club Contact: Jo Mentzer (717) 766-8001 or [email protected]


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Here is the website of the host club, Mechanicsburg Sportsmen's Association: http://www.msa-pa.org/


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

And here is a map to the range:


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

The ranges are located on the North side of Wertzville Road / 944

On Wa prez's map, in the upper left corner you will see the word "expedia".

With my browser/screen size, the words Sample Bridge Road are about an inch to the right of the word expedia

The driveways on the map extending from the "B" in Sample Bridge Road are just to the East of the ranges - the club's driveway is near the S in Sample

Google maps will show the ranges - search for Mechanicsburg Sportmen's Associates

Hopefully, this link will work:

https://goo.gl/maps/xikfQ


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Right on, Thanks to everyone. I hate flying and I'm gonna have to.....if I want to go. My wife thinks taking a week to get there (4days) the week there and a week (4 days) to get home, is to long to be gone. I think she's just jealous.......


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

If you fly into HIA, it's only about a 15 minute ride to the club. Have you decided on a motel yet?


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Not yet. HIA, good to know. I am hoping to get a room here, Residence Inn Carlisle. Looks like it's only a 10 mile drive to the club.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Never been there but we are booked at the Roadway Inn in Carlisle..


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Flying into MDT can be expensive. Flying into PHL, bwi, Dca, or IAD can save you a couple hundred dollars, rental cars may also be cheaper, you will just have a 2-3 hour drive.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Brad Rega said:


> Flying into MDT can be expensive. Flying into PHL, bwi, Dca, or IAD can save you a couple hundred dollars, rental cars may also be cheaper, you will just have a 2-3 hour drive.


I am flying into Harrisburg, have a room and car. All set. Thanks for everyone's help. By the way I'm a trad shooter.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, I made the plunge today. Just got done booking airline tickets, hotel, and rental car all in one swoop.

This will be our third trip to Mechanicsburg for NFAA Outdoor Nationals, great range and nice people.

Now I guess I'd better register for the shoot!


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

With this being only 4 hours from home a couple of us are thinking of making the trip. Very little field archery in N Central Pa. One course that actually hosts field events within 2 1/2 hours of us so we get very little exposure to the game but truly enjoy every round we shoot. 
So for a couple greenhorns with little knowledge of the game other than a few club shoots, can we survive the weekend?? We both do a lot of traveling for 3-d but have just really enjoyed the field game. So question time:
Can we join the NFAA at the same time we send in our registrations or does that need to be done ahead of time?
Been looking for a schedule of events and can only find info from past shoots, all NFAA sites for 2015 lead you to the registration page..Probably will be planning on doing it in the 3 day format. Any place I can go for more info?? Thanks


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

I believe you can do both at the same time. If you go to, http://www.fieldarchery.org/, then look for Field Archery and click on general information. I breaks it all down. I believe all NFAA style field shoots follow this guild line. 

I'm sure after I post this, others with more experience will give more info for you. Here is the clubs web page, http://www.msa-pa.org/


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

wa-prez said:


> Well, I made the plunge today. Just got done booking airline tickets, hotel, and rental car all in one swoop.
> 
> This will be our third trip to Mechanicsburg for NFAA Outdoor Nationals, great range and nice people.
> 
> Now I guess I'd better register for the shoot!


Right on....maybe we will bump into each other. Good luck. Are you going to Darrington this weekend?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

We have room booked & I registered yesterday. A previous question-yes, you can join NFAA & register online on the NFAA web site.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

hrtlnd164 said:


> With this being only 4 hours from home a couple of us are thinking of making the trip. Very little field archery in N Central Pa. One course that actually hosts field events within 2 1/2 hours of us so we get very little exposure to the game but truly enjoy every round we shoot.
> So for a couple greenhorns with little knowledge of the game other than a few club shoots, can we survive the weekend?? We both do a lot of traveling for 3-d but have just really enjoyed the field game. So question time:
> Can we join the NFAA at the same time we send in our registrations or does that need to be done ahead of time?
> Been looking for a schedule of events and can only find info from past shoots, all NFAA sites for 2015 lead you to the registration page..Probably will be planning on doing it in the 3 day format. Any place I can go for more info?? Thanks


You can join NFAA on their website, then register also on their website. Pretty sure the membership has to be done first, as the registration form asks for your status and membership number.

The Mechanicsburg Sportsmen website is: www.msa-pa.org/ 

Schedule for recent years has been: Wednesday Field, Thursday Hunter, Friday Field, Saturday Hunter, Sunday Animal.

So everybody has to shoot the Animal round on Sunday, but can either shoot five days and take your better Field and better Hunter, or just shoot three days being sure you include one of each round (for most people, that would mean they shoot Friday, Saturday and Sunday). Every round is a shotgun start, usually at 9 AM so you'll want to be at the range BEFORE 8 AM each day.

A beautiful range, wide lanes - most allow for all four archers in your group to shoot at the same time.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

wa-prez are you going to darrington this weekend?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Nope, not going to Darrington. Should, as it will be good practice, and is a beautiful course.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

everyone shoots animals on friday


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

spotshot said:


> everyone shoots animals on Friday


That hasn't been true the last two years, they changed it to F - H - F - H - A with the Animal on Sunday, and the pros shot just the last three days (Friday, Saturday, Sunday) for score although they could shoot Wednesday and Thursday for practice.

Part of the reason for Animal on the last day was it takes less time to shoot and they can get to the awards and get people on their way home, instead of having Field or Hunter on the last day which are longer rounds.

If they have made an official change to shoot Animal on Friday this year, NFAA should announce it!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey, I just found this document on the Mechanicsburg Sportsmen website: http://www.msa-pa.org/ 


*NFAA Outdoor Nationals*
Hosted by Mechanicsburg Sportsmen’s Association **Register online at www.nfaa-archery.org Forms will be in the next NFAA Magazine.

*Club Location:* 493 Sample Bridge Road, Enola, PA 17025

*Club Contact:* Jo Mentzer (717) 766-8001 or [email protected]

*Lodging Information*: All national hotel chains are in the area.
Hotels located off of Interstate 81 between Carlisle and Hershey Pennsylvania.
** Special Rate – Baymont Inn Mechanicsburg 717-790-1520 (Ask of the Pennsylvania State Archery Association Price)

*Practice Information*
The Pennsylvania State Archery Association State Field/ Hunter Championship will be held on Saturday July 18 and Sunday July 19
- Archers may participate in the tournament with advanced notification to the PSAA
o Tournament cost is $30 to shoot
o Archers will not be competing for awards or placement in the tournament unless they choose to join the PSAA organization.
- For more information or to register email Julia at [email protected]
- Visit www.psaa.net for more details.

*Monday, July 20*
- Field open for practice 9 am – 6 pm (Free of charge)
- 2 Courses* open for practice 9 am – 4 pm (Cost $5 for the day)

*Tuesday, July 21*
- Field open for practice 9 am – 6 pm (Free of charge)
- 2 Courses* open for practice 9 am – 4 pm (Cost $5 for the day)
*The courses available for Practice each will be different.

*Wednesday, July 22 – Sunday, July 26*
- Field open for practice prior to announcements and following that day’s shooting until 7 pm
Concessions (Daily)
Breakfast Served in the clubhouse starting at 6:30am
Lunch served at the club house as the archers complete shooting for the day.
Sandwiches and Drinks will be available for purchase on all ranges while archers are shooting.

*Places to See / Things to Do*
Gettysburg, Lancaster, Hershey and Harrisburg are all located within 1 hour from the club.
Philadelphia, Washington D.C. and Baltimore are located approximately 2 hours from the club.
There are various golf courses, shopping centers and attractions located near the club.

*Get more visitor information at the following sites*
www.visitcumberlandvalley.com 
www.visithersheyharrisburg.org/index.asp
www.visitpa.com 
www.gettysburg.travel www.philadelphiausa.travel


----------

